# Bootcamp Le disque de démarrage ne peut être partitionné...



## SebMax777 (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'essai d'installer un Dual Boot Windows sur mon iMac, mais Boot Camp bloque dès le début en indiquant le message : 
"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition."

J'ai réinstaller 2 fois MacOsX High Sierra au moyen d'une clé USB bootable, après avoir formaté mon disque en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé) avec table GUID, et à chaque fois j'ai le même résultat.

A la lecture de diskutil/list il me semble que le problème pourrait venir de la partition, et notamment de l'absence de "CoreStorage"

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en partition et en commande Terminal, quelqu'un peut il m'aider.
Merci

Ci joint mon systeme et copie des commandes Terminal "diskutil list" et "diskutil cs list"

Système :
MacOS High Sierra version 10.13.6
iMac (27 pouces, mi-2010)
Processeur 3,2 GHz Intel Core i3
Mémoire 12 Go 1333 Mhz DDR3
Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
Stockage 3 To Disque SATA

Résultats de "diskutil list" et de "diskutil cs list":


```
Last login: Thu Sep 20 14:37:45 on ttys000
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *SebMax
*
Démarré sur ton volume *Macintosh HD* > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume 

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## SebMax777 (21 Septembre 2018)

Merci Macomaniac pour ta reponse.
Je t’envoie le resultat lundi soir en rentrant de déplacement.


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Sep 26 15:47:50 on ttys000
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   3.0T   914G   2.1T    31% 1791967 4293175312    0%   /
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Tu as *2,1 To* d'espace libre --> ce qui est plus que confortable.

Passe à présent la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie l'intégrité du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (générateur du volume démarré)

Poste l'affichage retourné (des erreurs dans un système de fichiers empêchent un repartitionnement).


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

SebMax777 a dit:


> iMac (27 pouces, mi-2010)


Pour l'installation de Windows, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un DVD original de Windows 7, 8 ou une copie de Windows 10 gravée obligatoirement depuis un vrai PC. Si ton SuperDrive interne est HS, il te faudra un lecteur externe. Avec ton modèle tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso.


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

Ci dessous le retour de la verif de l'intégrité du volume:

```
Last login: Wed Sep 26 15:50:04 on ttys000
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pour l'installation de Windows, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un DVD original de Windows 7, 8 ou une copie de Windows 10 gravée obligatoirement depuis un vrai PC. Si ton SuperDrive interne est HS, il te faudra un lecteur externe. Avec ton modèle tu ne pas utiliser un fichier .iso.



@Locke.
J'ai un DVD Windows 8.1 (crée à partir de l'iso fourni par microsoft.com, et une clé valide. Windows 10 ne semblant pas être compatible avec mon iMac 2010 sans quelques artifices).
Pour info, lors de la précédente tentative de reinstallation de High Sierra en propre, j'avais le même problème de CoreStorage absent en tapant "diskutil list". J'avais réussi a installer Windows 8.1après avoir utilisé une commande du style "diskutil cs convert". Mais je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait... j'ai voulu tester un truc!!!
Ca m'avait permis de débloquer l'installation de windows 8.1 par bootcamp (installation complète), mais j'avais une partition fantôme de 3 To qui ne me plaisait guère.

Pour info, @Locke et @macomaniac, mon HDD principal est un nouveau HDD seagat, formaté NTFS d'origine, qui est venu en remplacement de celui d'origine qui fatiguait. (réinstallation impossible sur celui d'origine)


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers : RAS.

Alors on va tenter une commande test. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 2t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) la partition du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré à *2 To* > et crée une partition subalterne de *1 To* > montant un volume *BOOTCAMP* au format *FAT-32*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande (ça risque de prendre du temps !)...


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

J'ai lancé le resize.

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'en formatant mon DD Externe WD 1 To, "diskutil list" me retourne la même chose que pour mon HDD principal, c'est a dire pas de CoreStorage.
Ne serait ce pas High Sierra qui ne partitionne plus de la même façon? J'ai formaté en MacOS étendu (journalisé)
Il me retourne cela sur le diskutil list du DD Externe:

```
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS WD_1To                  1.0 TB     disk1s1

iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


Ci joint ton résultat du re-size:


```
Last login: Wed Sep 26 20:27:39 on ttys000
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 2t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Resizing to 2000000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 1952125440 sectors in 30501960 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3907930112 drv=0x80 bsec=1952602112 bspf=238304 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.7 GB   disk0s4
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.7 GB   disk0s4
```


montre que le volume *Macintosh HD* est parfaitement re-partitionnable : une partition de *1 To* a été créée en-dessous > avec un volume *BOOTCAMP*

Je suppose que tu ne veux pas utiliser cette partition > et qu'on peut la supprimer pour récupérer son espace ?


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> 4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                999.7 GB   disk0s4
> ...


Non, je ne veux pas garder cette partition. Je veux juste que Bootcamp me crée une partition de 200 Go pour Windows 8.1...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la nouvelle partiiton

la 2è  récupère son espace

Cela fait > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

J'ai lu qu'un reinstall à partir d'un clone copy carbone donnait de bons résultats. Penses tu que ça puisse solutionner mon problème. J'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine et un DD Externe de 1 To près à accueillir un clone bootable externe. Je ne veux pas me lancer dans un truc hyper chronophage si ca ne sert à rien... Qu'en penses tu?


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; copier-coller) -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
> ...


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

```
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS WD_1To                  1.0 TB     disk1s1

iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Comme tu vois l'espace a été récupéré. Aucun problème de partitionnement.

Mais je m'avise que tu veux installer Windows-8 : un OS qui boote à l'ancienne (mode *Legacy*) et pas à la moderne (mode *UEFI*) comme Windows-10 -->


 quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu vois l'espace a été récupéré. Aucun problème de partitionnement.
> 
> Mais je m'avise que tu veux installer Windows-8 : un OS qui boote à l'ancienne (mode *Legacy*) et pas à la moderne (mode *UEFI*) comme Windows-10 -->
> 
> ...



Je mettrait bien windows 10, mais il ne semble pas nativement compatible avec mon iMac 27" mi 2010 sans quelques bidouillages. Du coup, seul Windows 8.1 et inférieur, serait compatible.
Mon Mac est sous High Sierra 10.13.6.

L'installation de Windows en elle même ne pose pas de problème. C'est bootcamp qui refuse de partitionner initialement à cause d'une partition non unique selon lui...
"L*e disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition"*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Je peux te créer une partition de *200 Go* si tu veux - à condition que tu ne passes pas par l'Assistant BootCamp ensuite pour installer W-8.


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux te créer une partition de *200 Go* si tu veux - à condition que tu ne passes pas par l'Assistant BootCamp ensuite pour installer W-8.


Oui je veux bien si c’est la seule solution...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 2.8t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *Macintosh HD* à *2,8 To* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *199 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Reposte ensuite le tableau d'un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## SebMax777 (26 Septembre 2018)

```
iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.8 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS WD_1To                  1.0 TB     disk1s1

iMac-de-Sebastien-GIROD:~ sgirod$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

Tu as une partition telle que l'Assistant BootCamp aurait pu te la créer. Tu n'as qu'à tenter une installation de Windows.

Note : si tu bootes sur un disque d'installation > et si tu as le choix entre un volume *Windows* (= installation *Legacy*) et *EFI Boot* (= installation *UEFI*) --> alors choisis *EFI Boot* - car sinon l'installation en mode *Legacy* va planter.


----------

